
The Mid Life Entrepreneur Crisis - mattjaynes
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/05/the_mid_life_en.html
======
richcollins
I have a feeling that age doesn't matter, but lifestyle (due to commitments)
is incredibly important.

the case where you not only have zero leisure time but indeed work so hard
that you endanger your health.

<http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>

If you can't work that hard due to commitments then you are going to have a
hard time of it.

------
leisuresuit
I guess if you don't have a family to support and don't plan on having one,
you too can be an entrepreneur, no matter your age.

------
madanella
I'd like to take this moment to thank my patient wife and her job at Oracle...

------
randallsquared
Hey, look! I'm not too old (at 34)! :)

~~~
zach
Randall, we're not too old, although hanging around here may give you that
impression. YC focuses on younger founders because they're undervalued, not
necessarily more plentiful or successful in absolute terms.

